# Standard Poodles and heat exhaustion



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have also heard that poodles, esp. puppies, can overheat easily. I think that if they have a long, dark coat they are even more at risk. 

It's all relative too...in May I was careful about walking Millie if it felt "hot" (80s), but what felt hot then would feel like a cool, breezy day now. Last night it was 100 degrees and humid still at 9 pm!

I usually pay close attention to their body language, and I can usually tell when they are just too hot.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I would think if they have plenty of water and not walking miles, 80 degrees is not that bad. 

Short walks are better when it is very hot and humid, also with the heat comes HOT black roads and even sidewalks. We walk ours in the grass if its pretty hot.


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

She was walking on a bikepath in a very wooded, shady area. There's a creek there that Cleo jumps and plays in, too. The woman who spoke to my mom has friends who own spoos that only walk them when it is "cool" out...
I dunno what to say. I guess it just makes you feel bad when someone comes up to you and tells you something like that, even though I'm sure she meant well. The lady was walking her dog, but evidently, she did not think a spoo should have been out. Hmmm

we have been careful in the excessive heat not to let her run around and play too long but, usually, she lets us know when she's had enough.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

I haven't heard that one!
I think with any dog that if you use common sense they'll be fine. I don't take my dogs out for long runs in the really hot weather (over 90 degrees or so), but then again, I don't enjoy exercising in extreme heat either. You sound as though you're very sensible and in tune with Cleo's needs, and I don't believe a poodle is any different to any other dog as far as heat goes!!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I am also unaware of the fact that poodles are more susceptible to heat exhaustion. I do know my guys prefer snow over heat. When it is hot or humid outside we don't go for long walks, but as Vibrant says, I don't like the heat either


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

jcwinks said:


> She was walking on a bikepath in a very wooded, shady area. There's a creek there that Cleo jumps and plays in, too. The woman who spoke to my mom has friends who own spoos that only walk them when it is "cool" out...
> I dunno what to say. I guess it just makes you feel bad when someone comes up to you and tells you something like that, even though I'm sure she meant well. The lady was walking her dog, but evidently, she did not think a spoo should have been out. Hmmm
> 
> we have been careful in the excessive heat not to let her run around and play too long but, usually, she lets us know when she's had enough.
> ...


Sounds like perfect weather and location!! The woman spoke what she believed was true - she's wrong. She really should mind her own business.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I never heard that poodles differ from any other long-nosed breeds in the "heat tolerance" level.

Only poodles in full show coat possibly can have a problem with heat regulation and at extreme heat conditions -like 90 (and over) degrees and in humid, enclosed area with no AC :rolffleyes: 

What is comfortable situation to exercise for you would be same as for your dog :rolffleyes:, I guess. If dog feels like running by itself that it should be fine - if somebody would "race" the dog on extreme heat on purpose to get exercise no matter what - than it could be a problem for some dogs, not just a poodle.

I agree with Olie 100 % - the location and conditions you described sound as wonderful place and way to spend a summer day : ))) !


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd think flat faced breeds would be more at risk than poodles :x Vegas doesn't seem to mind the heat at all since I clipped him down.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My puppy is pretty fluffy, and with our 90+ degree weather she gets HOT HOT HOT, but I am careful to limit her time outside and I only walk her early morning/late night. 

I agree with Fluffyspoos - short nosed dogs are way more at risk for overheating, IMO!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i'd say more hair equals more heat- once they've been in it a while (Ie a double coated breed- say my aussie- if she's hanging out in AC all day- and goes out- she doesn't get warm nearly as fast as my thin coat Danish dog- as that double coat gives a layer against the heat- doesn't last forever but it does work) 

but i wouldn't say poodles would be any more prone then any other furry breed- and what clip you have the dog in would affect some what


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you all for the input. When my mom asked me about this I said - "I know what to do!! I will ask 'The Poodle People' - they will know!" That's how I refer to you guys - The Poodle People. My mom just looked at me - she didn't know what I was talking about. haha


----------

